# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Beginner question about arboreal verse terrestrial good starter frogs.

## CheerfulMelody

Looking into getting my first dart frogs.  I would like to house them in either a 20H vertical or a 10 vertical.  So since there would be more upward space I would like to get something that would be happier with the "tree like" climbing room and more limited ground space.  I know I found a care sheet somewhere that had a list but don't know where it was.   Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## LazyEyedFroggie

White's tree frogs are very common and quite easy to care for. I know they aren't dart frogs but that's a suggestion. Here's a page that can help you specifically with poison dart frogs: Poison Dart Frog Care Sheet

I may as well give you a care sheet for WTF's too,
Care Sheet | White’s Tree Frogs

Have fun with whatever you choose to get, and feel free to ask more questions!

----------


## CheerfulMelody

had one he was boring i want something that actively moves around. my whites just sat up in the corner...

----------


## BonnieLorraine

For a 10 gallon vertical, imitators or variabilis are a good choice. For a 20 gallon, you could either go with tinctorius, leucomelas, or auratus. I love my little thumbnails, not quite as visible all the time as the larger terrestrial frogs, but always fun to catch them out climbing about.

----------


## Frog Tropics

Just about any thumbnail dart frog could be housed in that set-up (especially the 20 vert) in small numbers and should do great, provided a well-planted and cared-for enclosure!

----------

